# Plant has brown spots help !



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

So I don’t know what’s killing it . It has a root tab and the tank gets a daily 30-50% water change.

What is causing it ?? Thanks


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Please see attached pic


http://imgur.com/KtMEYbI


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im sooo new to plants but is it a java fern?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is an Amazon Sword. They are heavy root feeders. Is the crown buried perhaps? If so, this may cause the outer leaves to die off.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

http://imgur.com/xHf8RAy


This is how I have it planted . So definitely not covering the crown . 
There are also flourish tabs in the soil .


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

It's always difficult to give a "one size fits all" answer to these types of questions, without getting into all the parameters of your tank (macro/micro fert levels, lighting, and so on). I can say however that I was experiencing something similar with my Bleheri (type of amazon sword you have) in one of my low-tech, low-light tanks until just recently. I had all the fertilizers at appropriate levels for the light in my tank, tabs in the substrate, and was using heavier doses of Flourish Excel as a carbon source. My swords always looked ratty, similar to but a bit worse than yours actually. However I recently shut down a tank that had CO2 injection and moved it to this tank. Low and behold, my swords are doing much, much better. Long story short, growing plants successfully is all about identifying what the limiting factor is and dealing with it. Though being able to do that well is easier said than done 


Oh I am curious however, daily 50% water changes? That's a bit extreme imho. I doubt you have any appreciable K, Mg, Fe, or other micros. If you are doing this because of heavy fish load then you may have some N and P, but it's hard to say without measuring. Look up PMDD, PPS, and EI dosing on the internet - you should be able to find some good information on growing plants and the various approaches to keeping them well fed.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

It’s my grow out tank for my angels - so that’s why the heavy water changes . 

I have hard water , and a pH of 7.8 , almost zero iron out of the tap and 0.25 phosphate .

I only put plants in there since most people said Angels do better with broken line of sight .
And I am not into putting a CO2 system on a grow out tank . I was hoping the tabs would be enough . Oh well may have to move them .

It’s also a LED light . But i assumed they would be fine


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah. Yes CO2 would be quite the expense for a grow out tank. 

Lighting is of course important too, and LED lights can vary substantially. My 45 gal that I was talking about in my post had the ability to add a second set of LED's from the manufacturer. And even with that I still consider it low light. That tank actually had two pair of breeding angelfish in it until I had to remove one pair - the ping pong breeding was causing a bit too much stress on the other inhabitants!

You could try some of the larger leaved Anubius (that's my angel fish's preferred egg laying spot actually). Plus you wouldn't need the pot of substrate. My grow out tank contains Anubius and Staghorn Java Fern.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Good idea! I might have to try that


----------

